# military bikes at the Greenwich Concours d' Elegance



## bikejunk (Jun 1, 2015)

We were invited to the 2015 Greenwich Concours d'Elegance with our 1917 triumph motorcycle and 1918 German built Gritzner bicycle  we were awarded the founders trophy- a really nice crowd and great views great food  and really nice cars


----------

